# Do you show your Havanese?



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Do you show your dog or do any type of agility, rally, obedience and others?


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

Yep. I'm a Samoyed breeder/exhibitor and while in the show world with them I found out about Havs. It was only a matter of time before I got one


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes. Kodi does obedience, rally and agility. He doesn't have the proper "equipment" to show in conformation. . Eventually, we will also do nose work, but we just don't have time in the schedule right now.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

With any luck, at the next show, Brio will finish, and it will be the 20th Champion that Pam has finished, all bred by us. We don't sell dogs to be shown by Pro handlers, and live in crates.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Nope..Whimsy is just an ordinary companion pet for me. She has numerous awards tho for being a good licker, cuddle bug and she specializes in sitting on laps and snuggling in for a nap.! LOL She's a good girl and listens to me. ( for the most part) LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> With any luck, at the next show, Brio will finish, and it will be the 20th Champion that Pam has finished, all bred by us. We don't sell dogs to be shown by Pro handlers, and live in crates.


That's one of the things I appreciate about you and Pam. Havanese can be shown and enjoy it. (even conformation!) but they should be able to be with their family and get a good snuggle when they go home!!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo's a baby now and my ultimate goal for him is to be certified as a therapy dog, however, we may do some obedience, rally or agility along the way.


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

Halle LOVES to show; she loves to travel and is thrilled to be the center of attention in the ring. She's working (slowly) on agility and eventually will be titled at both ends. I'd like to see her do obed & rally, but my time is limited so that is still a future goal.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HalleBerry said:


> Halle LOVES to show; she loves to travel and is thrilled to be the center of attention in the ring. She's working (slowly) on agility and eventually will be titled at both ends. I'd like to see her do obed & rally, but my time is limited so that is still a future goal.


She's such a pretty girl! Are you going to the specialty? Are you doing agility there?


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

She's entered in the Regional and the National - but only in conformation - she's not controlled enough to compete in agility yet - she still runs loose like a banshee


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HalleBerry said:


> She's entered in the Regional and the National - but only in conformation - she's not controlled enough to compete in agility yet - she still runs loose like a banshee


She could be the half-time entertainment! 

Look forward to meeting you there! We should all have little buttons or something to show that we are Havanese Forum people!!!


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

OMG - she does add humor!!!!!! Training class is now "Halle-proof" before she goes in the ring - since not only does she run with wild abandon, sometimes she goes back & forth across the equipment, and sometimes she leaves the ring to go visit with any of her friends who may be ringside. Deep sigh..... It's unfortunate that it's so funny to watch her, since all we do is laugh. 

And yes I'd love to find you and meet you in person!!!! We're due in some time Tuesday, probably late morning and then we'll leave after judging Saturday.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HalleBerry said:


> OMG - she does add humor!!!!!! Training class is now "Halle-proof" before she goes in the ring - since not only does she run with wild abandon, sometimes she goes back & forth across the equipment, and sometimes she leaves the ring to go visit with any of her friends who may be ringside. Deep sigh..... It's unfortunate that it's so funny to watch her, since all we do is laugh.
> 
> And yes I'd love to find you and meet you in person!!!! We're due in some time Tuesday, probably late morning and then we'll leave after judging Saturday.


We're probably arriving on Monday, and leaving late Sat. or early Sun.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

krandall said:


> She could be the half-time entertainment!
> 
> Look forward to meeting you there! We should all have little buttons or something to show that we are Havanese Forum people!!!


 Hope to be able to stop in one day since I don't live that far away. Just depends on how I am doing health-wise.I think the buttons or something like that would be helpful!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> Hope to be able to stop in one day since I don't live that far away. Just depends on how I am doing health-wise.I think the buttons or something like that would be helpful!


It would be awesome if you could come, Evelyn! I sure HOPE you're completely better by then!

I'll see what I can figure out to identify us!!!


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

Tom King said:


> With any luck, at the next show, Brio will finish, and it will be the 20th Champion that Pam has finished, all bred by us. We don't sell dogs to be shown by Pro handlers, and live in crates.


This is such a good way to look at it in my opinion. All my dogs are shown but they spend more time on the lounge and playing outside then sitting in a crate. Pets/family members first, then show dogs


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Targaryen said:


> Yep. I'm a Samoyed breeder/exhibitor and while in the show world with them I found out about Havs. It was only a matter of time before I got one


I love Samoyeds!!!:cheer2Smiley Sams)


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I realized I made a mistake. We didn't breed Twinkle. We bought her as our first Havanese.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> I realized I made a mistake. We didn't breed Twinkle. We bought her as our first Havanese.


So, that means 19 bred-bys? Still pretty fantastic!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have shown Miss Paige in the Veterans class, when they are offered. She still loves the ring.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

This year we have had a lot of fun showing our puppies now coming 9 months old, a new adventure for us. We have a few best puppy in breed and a two point major on the boy. My adult male made it to group twice also last weekend. It was a 4 day show with over 900 dogs entered. Crazy busy, outdoor show and lots of rain off and on, classes didn't end until 7PM every night and we had to stay to the end every day for the group classes. By day 4 I was almost hoping the judges would dump us so we could go home early, a tad sleep deprived. Done a bit of agility, obedience and rally in previous years and like doing that too. :thumb:


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nina is purely my lap dog. I am pretty busy with my young children.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

whimsy said:


> She has numerous awards tho for being a good licker, cuddle bug and she specializes in sitting on laps and snuggling in for a nap.


Hope mine will similarly award winning!


----------

